# NHS Direct?



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2010)

...or a bit too direct?

http://daveschneider.co.uk/2010/02/family-planning/


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2010)

ROFL  total scream nice one Northerner.


----------



## bev (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure what that meansBev


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh that is HILLARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2010)

I wont post what I was originaly thinking, but I see the point.


----------



## cazscot (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL


----------

